# Ghostbusters: Legacy: Neuer Trailer zum Geisterjäger-Film



## PCGH-Redaktion (31. Juli 2021)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *Ghostbusters: Legacy: Neuer Trailer zum Geisterjäger-Film* gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Ghostbusters: Legacy: Neuer Trailer zum Geisterjäger-Film*


----------



## diziomat (31. Juli 2021)

sieht ganz interessant aus  wirde mir zwar ne CGI version der Alten Charactere wünschen, aber hey is ja kein Wunschkonzert


----------



## Cosmas (31. Juli 2021)

Sieht auf jeden Fall viel besser aus, als das Verbrechen von 2016, zumal hier auch der Sohn des Original Produzenten am Hebel sitzt und so.
ICh bin gespannt, was tatsächlich bei rum kommt, aber dennoch vorsichtig optimistisch.


----------



## RyzA (31. Juli 2021)

Jau, sieht gut aus. Den Film von 2016 habe ich noch nicht gesehen. Aber was man davon so hört, habe ich auch nicht viel verpasst.


----------

